# how to find job consultants in US



## deepgupta

Hello Everybody

My name is deep, I am from India, i did MS from one of top engineering schools from the US in MAY 2010, after that i moved to korea to work with samsung. in June 2010 and since then working there. 
so i have almost 3 yrs of work exp. My area of study is Electrical engineering VLSI and i am working as DFT engineer (sub division). 
I want to go back to US mainly bcoz of the cultural difference and life which sluggish here.. i find it hard to cope up. 
I have applied to many companies, but i guess the thing is they dont wana spend large amt of money in calling me there. 
Can somebody advise me what to do? I was also looking for some good consultants (JOB consultants) who can help me but didnt find any  can somebody help me please or direct me to some good consultants to help me ??

Thanks
Deep


----------



## Bevdeforges

It's really unlikely you can find a job in the US without at least one face-to-face interview with your potential employer. To improve your chances somewhat, you may want to plan a trip to the US (on your own dime) to make yourself available for interviews. Not worth the trouble until you have some indication of solid interest from a potential employer, though. 

You may want to check with the alumni association of the engineering school you graduated from. They generally have some form of alumni placement services and may be able to advise you on the overall state of the job market in the US for someone with your profile.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## deepgupta

Thanks Bev,

But thats what my main concern is. I also heard there are job consultants which hire and fund for the H1B. 
Do u have any idea where i can find them. I have been googling since 2 -3 weeks, but not able to find them. 
Can u help?

Thanks
Deep




Bevdeforges said:


> It's really unlikely you can find a job in the US without at least one face-to-face interview with your potential employer. To improve your chances somewhat, you may want to plan a trip to the US (on your own dime) to make yourself available for interviews. Not worth the trouble until you have some indication of solid interest from a potential employer, though.
> 
> You may want to check with the alumni association of the engineering school you graduated from. They generally have some form of alumni placement services and may be able to advise you on the overall state of the job market in the US for someone with your profile.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges

deepgupta said:


> Thanks Bev,
> 
> But thats what my main concern is. I also heard there are job consultants which hire and fund for the H1B.
> Do u have any idea where i can find them. I have been googling since 2 -3 weeks, but not able to find them.
> Can u help?
> 
> Thanks
> Deep


I would be very very wary of anyone offering to "fund" jobs with H1B visas. There are an enormous number of scams out there relating to H1B visas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## deepgupta

Yes I am quite aware of that, there are many flies around sweet things. 
but can u still suggest very good consultants who would help me to get back to states? 
My life is a big hell here. 
Cheers 
Deep


Bevdeforges said:


> I would be very very wary of anyone offering to "fund" jobs with H1B visas. There are an enormous number of scams out there relating to H1B visas.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Davis1

To get an H1B ... you have to get a job direct with a US employer 
the days of the indian consultants and scams have ended


----------

